# Endler's problems



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

About the same time as Fish Friend got her Endler's, I got three males from a friend and put them in my tiny (2 gallon) office tank. Thier tankmates are one small apple snail (Asolene spixi, it will be less than 1" full grown) and one small nerite snail (3/4" long, fully grown). After having them less than a week, the smallest one, who didn't have any of his colors yet, went missing. I came in Monday morning and he was gone! Everything went fine for a couple of weeks with the remaining two, but now the middle-sized one is swimming around in circles, endlessly.

I did the water tests, and got:
ammonia: 0
nitrite: 0 
pH 7.8 (this is what it usually is)

Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be a number of things. Too much inbreeding produced genetically deficient stock, to they were not healthy to begin with. If you water is fine I would lean towards these 2 ideas.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

MyraVan said:


> About the same time as Fish Friend got her Endler's


HER!!!!!! *HIM*!!!! lol...ill let you off this once 
Sometimes it may be stress from courting that may have caused it, OR you make have just had bad luck and bought them from a bad quality batch...
Not sure how this occured but lets see if anyone else has any answers :king:
Mine court all the time but when the females dont want to they just stop and turn at the males, bo does that make em run away like chickens!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry FF, I obviously got you confused with someone else.

I'm glad you're having better luck with your Endler's than I am with mine... The fish that was swimming in small quick circles yesterday is still going round in circles today, but much more slowly.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

I think you should take them back, id rather not waste my money if i was you...


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I got them for free from a friend. Maybe in this case, you get what you pay for!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

My little fish just kept going round and round in circles, slower and slower. This morning when I came in to work he was lying on his side on the bottom of the tank, barely breathing. I fished him out and gave him a quick end.

So now I have just one male Endler and a couple of snails. I will bring in a couple of Amano shrimp from home to help with the algae situation, but will the remaining fish do all right as the only fish in the tank? Could I put one male guppy in with him to keep him company?


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

aw sorry to hear that, maybe they were low quality and thats most prob why youre friend wanted to get rid of them  better luck next time


----------

